# Let's see your tattoo's...



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 12, 2009)

It occurred to me when I did my other thread lots of us have ink..so let's see it. Even the bad one's you regret.. it'll show the kids here the value of REALLY thinking about ink before you get something so permanet..



Here's mine.. and some of my husband's..

My geisha on my back..







Which she was actually put there to cover up an Eye of Horus tattoo that went tragically wrong.. which you can see in her skirts..






My Tattoo for my lost boy.. Jarred.. we miss you..






My custom Cali bunny tatt.. freshly done..






Memorial tattoo for my friend Shawn.. he was killed on the way to my birthday party..






Cause showpigs are nice..






THE STUPIDEST THING I HAVE EVER DONE..... my ex husband..






My toe spider..






Kanji script..love and happiness..and I really needed to shave my legs that day..






Cause i'm Irish






My ribcage piece..






And my husband's stuff..he got this during the summer when he was nice and tan... it's the pic at the shop.. hence the cropping..






Yeah.. I wonder where my husband is from...






Drunken frat boys get stupid tattoo's..






And when they grow up.. they get Tatt's of their Fraternities on their forearms..






And of course our joint venture..
















So let's see yours!!!


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 12, 2009)

My brother (18) has his own tattoo gun, combine teenagers, alcohol and a guy with a love of drawing tattoos :shock: He has a lovely one of a dinosaur attacking a flaming skyscraper on his ankle, he has numerous ones on his bum, and he has one on his stomach that he did in a mirror :rollseyes and he also has some sober ones which are amazing and oh so stunning. But I think we need to remove the gun from him


----------



## Jenson (Feb 12, 2009)

I love your bunny tat! My next one is going to be a bunny which I had drawn for me a while back, and I am also planning to get a Japanese themed portrait of my dog Jiro at some point.

I have 3 at the moment.

This is my first one that I got on my wrist. Didn't feel this one at all and really enjoyed getting it done.





And my feet tats, which took 3 hours and were total agony, the healing was also awful and I really regretted getting them for the first two weeks.  
I love them now though, although I don't feel like they are finished and will be adding to them this year...and going through the whole thing again!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 12, 2009)

I also love your bunny tattoo, Zin!
Jenson...I LOVE your cute foot tattoos...those are totally adorable!



So far I only have my chest piece. I get to go in on March 7th and get the rest of it finished, which is to finish the coloring and get a portrait of Morgan's face in the center.






My next tattoo's are going to be a portrait of my Zaide kitty (RIP) and a rat tattoo of a rattie surrounded by wildflowers.




These are Ryan's (done by my same tattoo artist)...

Memorial piece for his Dad...






Day of the Dead style skull that his friend Cody drew...








Aaaand....his other Day of the Dead skull thingy, which is below and to the side of his other one. He is forming a half sleeve.







He also has a giant "XI" tattooed on his left rib cage. I guess it has something to do with Tarot cards and his best friend Garrett has roman numeral numbers on his side for his Tarot card. I really don't understand the full meaning of it, but whatever .


----------



## BSAR (Feb 12, 2009)

Very lovely tattoos!
I don't have any because I am 16 and scared of needles, but I really would like one that says Buddy with a pic of my dog and some bunny ones!


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 12, 2009)

Very colorful and wonderful tattoos!  
I'm def. not old enough to get a tattoo. But I think a tattoo would be a very neat to get done, for the right reason though. 

-
Karlee


----------



## killertheturtle (Feb 13, 2009)

My first tattoo:
It's on my right shoulder blade (kinda hard to tell)






And my second:







There are like 874829 more I want. Just need the time and money.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone's tattoo's are so cool. That's just something I could never get up the nerve to do.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 13, 2009)

Blimey ... there are some really impressice tattoos there ... I'll get a pic of mine up soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's one of mine, it's on my lower right back. I can't find the picture of the other one.






Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2009)

Aww! I love them.Rob doesn't like them so none for me.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, WHY the banana? :?


----------



## degrassi (Feb 15, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Ok, WHY the banana? :?


Haha, I was wondering that too. Interesting choice.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe "Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana"?
Maybe she's the Top Banana?
Maybe her nickname is Chiquita?


How about a hint?


----------



## killertheturtle (Feb 15, 2009)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Maybe "Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana"?
> Maybe she's the Top Banana?
> Maybe her nickname is Chiquita?
> 
> ...



Haha!
Well it actually holds a very important meaning to me, but it is a painting by Andy Warhol. For a while he managed The Velvet Underground (one of my favorite bands for more reasons than their music) and they used that banana on one of their album covers. 
This is the album cover:
http://www.amiright.com/album-cover...-Underground-The-Velvet-Underground--Nico.jpg


----------



## Gabby (Feb 15, 2009)

tHis on on my left leg, the bunny well for the buns, a lady free handed it on my arm at the fair, I took a pic and had a tattooist put it on my leg.. The roses with te paw prints are for the dogs and I drew that and took the copy to the tattooist. I wanted items that were non specificto any one of my buns or dogs.. however we have noticed that the rabbits looks an aweful lot like Donovan...






this is my back, I drew the basic design and let the tattooist put in the details. 

For different transitions in life, rebirth, new beginning, sisterhood.. Is basically revoles around finding out I had sisters






this is hubby's right arm he is a firefighter, tazhis fire dept'smascot he's been a firefighter for 17 years. 






this is hubby's left arm this was taken while it was still healing so the light reflected off it funny both head of the same dog just diferent expressions, they were done fromphotographs. THe bigger head is the Huh did you say food? the smaller head is his more regular look of I'm tired.. it had it's final touch ups after this pic was taken. So I have to get a new pic. 








I am planning to get something on the back of my shoulders at some point.. Mainly because my skin scars horribly and I have scars on my back I'd like to cover from chicken pox...I was in second grade, they are white now and not going anywhere I'm 33 now..


----------



## Gabby (Feb 15, 2009)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> And my husband's stuff..he got this during the summer when he was nice and tan... it's the pic at the shop.. hence the cropping..


i love this one.. and the "where your husband was made" made me laugh out loud litterly.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 16, 2009)

Mine as supposed to be a small forget me not .. but I went with my daughter to get hers done on her foot and it looked so nice I thought I'd get one there ...

The guy said he would do it freehand so that no one else had one like it .. and the following day I turned up and asked if he could add a couple more things to it .. music because it's important to me .. a white rose for my Dad .. and two forget me nots for Felix my Netherland Dwarf and Clover my heart Guinea Pig.

Here's the result! It was a tad painful, but the most disturbing thing was it felt like cutting with a razor, and as I used to self harm years ago, it did sort of freak me out a little.


----------



## bat42072 (Feb 16, 2009)

I love everones tats..

I have 2 tatoos... they are small ... one is on my chest... It is a bleeding rose... I got it for my anniversary about 16 years ago... the rose is for my life with my husband and the blood was for my life before him... 

the other one is a butterfly on my wrist... I got it the day of my husbands grandfathers funeral to remind me of how much he made me feel apart of their family when there was others who didn't make me feel so welcomed( namely his wife my husbands step grandmother)

I want one on my ankle : i want a cross with my brothers name on it . with Ivy vines on it( he died in a motorcycle accident 10 years ago- at the end of my dads driveway)

I will try to post pics of them later


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Woah there are some awesome tatoo's on RO!!

My favourite has to be Jenson's on her feet!! They are super cool!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 16, 2009)

Jenson's feet make me think she might be a tiny woodland fairy, who rides a rabbit through the forest...


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thats what I was thinking!*

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Jenson's feet make me think she might be a tiny woodland fairy, who rides a rabbit through the forest...


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 16, 2009)

OOO! I love all of them. Everyone that posted bunny tatts...they were awesome. I love the one on the chest posted by undergun fire. VERY cool. I am going to get a bunny one day...not sure how I want to do it yet though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 16, 2009)

I was telling Amy what I want and figured I would share.

I want (this one for years) a dragon fly first wing with my name than each wing in order with my brothers names. 

The other two calla lilies. One in full bloom with the names of my great-grandma, and two of my great-uncles (all deceased)names on each curve of the petal. The center would say always in my heart. The other one that isn't fully open for the baby I lost.


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 16, 2009)

I kind of like the image that is my avatar. I got it online.it was orignally a tattoo.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

wooly_queen thats a nice picture, are you gonna get it as a tat?


----------



## BethM (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's mine:







It's on my back, so the wings are in line with my waist. I wish I had left the legs off, they kinda muddy up the area around the head. Oh well.

Since it's in a place I can't see it, most of the time I forget I have it. It only shows on the very rare occasions I wear a bathing suit! (You can see in this picture my burn line from my bathing suit strap, near the top right of the picture. That burn was in September, and I'm still pink from it.:shock: Probably the worst burn in my life.

Would like to get a bunny tattoo someday.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 17, 2009)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> I kind of like the image that is my avatar. I got it online.it was orignally a tattoo.



When I saw it, I did too! I just then read this comment LOL! 

I'd want the little bunny to be brown for my Bo.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome Tatts, everyone (Saffy, I couldn't see yours 





Susan, yours has my 2 favourite things - bunnies and Piglet! i am a HUGE piglet fan 

Jan


----------



## Jenson (Feb 17, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Woah there are some awesome tatoo's on RO!!
> 
> My favourite has to be Jenson's on her feet!! They are super cool!



Awww thanks, I'm chuffed! :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenson (Feb 17, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Thats what I was thinking!*
> 
> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> ...


LOL! :biggrin2:

Yep...that's me!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are Will's tattoos. The inner little circle one was the first one, and the second one is the ring around the inner one. They were cheap tattoos and aren't awesome, but he is going to get them "sexified" later on. He just hasn't had the money to get it sexified. The lady who did both of them was really tired when she did the second one. We didn't figure that out until after it was done. The center is a Taurus symbol. He only would let me post the "negative image" picture of it. :grumpy:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 18, 2009)

Cause I had the one of my left forearm.. it was throwin my Moxie off being one sided.. so I went and got my kids names on my other forearm.
This pic is crap.. doesnt do it justice cause it's a crappy camera phone pic taken all shaky, and the letters are still kinda scabby, when it was freshly done, it was really gorgeous.. and will be once it's fully healed.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 18, 2009)

Amy needs to post updated pictures.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have any myself, but my bud James just got another one and I thought it was quite cool. I blacked out his chest in case anyone gets offended at that sort of thing.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2009)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I don't have any myself, but my bud James just got another one and I thought it was quite cool. I blacked out his chest in case anyone gets offended at that sort of thing.


Oh no I see pit hair i'm offended!!

<3 tribal tats.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine...without fill....or without money, pick one.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 25, 2009)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Mine...without fill....or without money, pick one.


*reminds self to keep a look out for when JAK has money and can complete the design* LOL So what colors are the fill going to be in? I love the tail..


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 25, 2009)

ITs just going to be black. I just got some extra cashes from horsesitting, but seeing as i've been off work for almost 3 weeks that money might go elsewhere.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 25, 2009)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> ITs just going to be black. I just got some extra cashes from horsesitting, but seeing as i've been off work for almost 3 weeks that money might go elsewhere.


I hear ya. any rate things still look very different filled in vs being an outline, so will be waiting to see I want to get a design on each of my shoulders, I'm fairly certian what one will be, still thinking about the other.. so haven't done anything yet..


----------



## Gabby (Apr 12, 2009)

my newest addition done last week, my leg is on the left and a girl I have been friends with since we were 3 is on the right. The top photo is just after they were done, still dirty and everything, the bottom photo is a few hours later all cleaned up.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 14, 2009)

I have an American flag on my left foot - nine days before 9/11 Tim and I were at a friend's wedding in Brooklyn and we stayed in the Marriott between the two towers.

A family who boarded their pony at the farm I worked at lost their 24 year old son in the first plane strike so the flag is in tribute to him and in thanks for those who survived.

I heard that the top of the foot is a painful place to have a tatt... I liked it - it was like getting a mild electric shock and tickled when the artist went over the tendons in my foot.

My oldest son got his first tattoos this year - characters named Pumpy the Heart and King Brain on the inner calves of each leg... not sure why but the artist did a good job!

Denise


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jul 3, 2009)

My friend Hoyte is in the process of getting his tattoo license. My boyfriend decided to be his first guinea pig. Well, Hoyte had to tattoo himself twice before his boss would let him tattoo any one else. 

But anyway, here is Dave's tattoo!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is the _*start*_ of my kitty's memorial piece. Zaide was adopted by us back in May of last year, he was 3 months old. He was adorable from the second I laid my eyes on him. He was a spunky little kitty who was very tiny for his age (about the size of an 8 wk old kitten), as was the rest of his litter..but we didn't think anything of it, no one did. As time went on, we noticed Zaide was not growing...even though he was about the size of a 12 week old kitty now, but the personality of a 7 month old kitty. I began photographing him with milk jugs, to monitor his size.

I don't want to get into discussion of how he died because he died in front of me a little while after I had gotten home from work and we had a bonding/play session. It was sudden and there was nothing I could do. This was October 1st of 2008, almost a year ago.

We later put things together and realized maybe Zaide didn't look as healthy as he should have for a cat his age. Of course, we noticed that while looking at pictures after he had passed. We learned his whole litter was the result of a Persian hoarding case. We know that Zaide's brother and sister are still alive...but his brother has severe bowel issues and has almost died numerous times, and his sister is blind. We are thinking there was inbreeding/genetic defects and that Zaide possibly died of a heart defect.


Here is the picture that my tattoo artist based the tattoo off of....








And here is the start of my Zaide tattoo. His head still needs to be finished, as well as some tiger lilies added around him....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 12, 2009)

very nice Amy


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful, Amy! I can't wait to it when it's finished.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 14, 2009)

Amy, your kitty memorial tattoo is gorgeous. What an amazing tribute.
Also, its amazing what you notice after they are gone. Please do not question yourself for what you should have noticed, or you will go mad. The same thing happened to us with our dog, Baxter who passed away November 10, 08.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for the compliments, every one! I can't wait until it is finished...I go in on August 8th to finish it.*

drunkenbunnyhugger wrote: *


> Amy, your kitty memorial tattoo is gorgeous. What an amazing tribute.
> Also, its amazing what you notice after they are gone. Please do not question yourself for what you should have noticed, or you will go mad. The same thing happened to us with our dog, Baxter who passed away November 10, 08.


Thank you . I don't think it would have been possible for us to really notice he was in poor health when he was alive...because he didn't seem in poor health. We just noticed that he wasn't growing and asked his foster mom if his brother and sister were growing...and she said that they were not. So, we settled on just having a dwarfed kitty!

At the time, I didn't really think of any underlying issues that could be there because he was dwarfed....but now after he is gone, it makes sense because most dwarfs do have health issues, humans and animals.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't have any tattoos myself, but here is a photo of my sisters. She just got it done on her 18th birthday, the 1st of this month. This was taken RIGHT after the guy finished it. The orangey spots were kind of bloody, it looks much better now. It's white now.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 15, 2009)

Everyone's tats look amazing!

I really want one on my right shoulder. I think I might plan a trip to america to one of the top east coast tattoo parlors so I can get it really well and professionally done (with like anaesthetic).

My dream one is a tribal rabbit, but too scared to get it done because I'd get ripped on about it so much.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Someday, I plan on getting a tattoo of a rabbit. I don't even know where, yet. I'm thinking my back or my stomach (towards the hip). I won't get teased A.) Because I love bunnies, and B.) I was born in 1987, which is the year of the rabbit on the Chinese Zodiac.


----------



## Saudade (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay! I've just commissioned one of my best friends who is an amazing artist to do a tribal rabbit for my shoulder or shoulderblade!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2009)

Aw, come on guys.....my whole entire chest is covered with rabbits and I don't ever get ripped on/teased .


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess I should show my little bit of art...

My current tattoo, which I designed myself:






And I want to get one a bit like this one (and in the same spot, but further left...and smaller, probably), but I want to add a bit of prettiness to it. It just looks to plain for my taste:






I also designed this one a while back...it's my current avatar, and would now be in memory of my sweeties because I designed it after Flower. Not sure where this one will go, maybe my right-hand shoulder area on my back:






I also want to get something small, like a kitty paw print, but would like to somehow have it nearby the bunny one...because I love both animals.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

I have found the exact maple leaf tat I want...


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 15, 2009)

That is a gorgeous maple leaf, Rosie! It will look really beautiful because of all the levels of shading that will need to be done (which hurts the worst, haha!).


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, Amy! I wasn't sure if it was Canadian enough ('cause that's what I'm going for there)...what do you think? I love the shading, too...really makes it more unique.

P.S. That is an actual tattoo...I just shaded out the person's skin because they had NASTY lookin' skin, lol!


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2009)

i already posted in my blog about my tats but i figured i add them here as well

so i have 3, all on my backside! the first one i got is the black cat. my parents were cool enough to buy it for me on my 18th birthday

then2 years ago i added the flowers. they trail all the way down my spine and are currently in greyscale. i haven't decided if im going to leave them that way or add color. they have no meaning, just look pretty






and i just added my third. its the one on the back of my neck. it says "leviculus lepus" its direct translation to latin is "silly/vain hare" but its my "silly rabbit" tattoo. i call winnie silly rabbit all the time, and leviculus truely means to be vain or silly about onesself. i take it as my reminder to love myself for who i am. if that makes sense at all






my next tattoo is going to be on my chest. an old school sparrow on each of the girls. lol. sparrow tattoos have lots of meanings but a big one is that a sparrow will always return home no matter how far they travel. my roommate is getting the same set of sparrows but on her back. 

anyway those are mine! i love them all!


----------



## Saudade (Jul 16, 2009)

*katt wrote: *


> but its my "silly rabbit" tattoo.


All you need to do is add 'Trixus isus forsus kidsus!'


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> *katt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > but its my "silly rabbit" tattoo.
> ...


:laughsmiley:


----------



## Saudade (Jul 17, 2009)

OMIGOSH! My tattoo designs are finally finished!
*I created a seperate topic for it!*
I'm getting this done next year when I move out of home!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 9, 2009)

For those who don't remember.....This portrait is of my 7 month old dwarfed Persian mix kitten whom passed away unexpectedly on October 1st, 2008. I chose Tiger Lilies because I called Zaide "My little tiger", and thought Tiger Lilies could represent that. 







_Tattoo done by Tony Carey @ Hold Fast Tattoo in Prescott, AZ. _


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow all these tattoos look great! I haven't got any yet but, I really want one on my left arm as a memorial to my grandpa and I'd love to have a big one on my back with all my buns present and past which, I could add on to with my new additions as, the years go by. Thing is I don't know how to recognise a good tattoo studio and I don't know of many in the area which I live in Derby in the UK. If any one knows of any good ones please let me know


----------



## mimodok (Aug 10, 2009)

Amy the tattoo of Zaide is probably the most beautiful tattoo I've ever seen. You chose a wonderful artist!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 10, 2009)

*mimodok wrote: *


> Amy the tattoo of Zaide is probably the most beautiful tattoo I've ever seen. You chose a wonderful artist!


Thank you! It is so freaky how it looks like a painting of Zaide...it looks exactly like him. I haven't stopped staring at the picture myself .


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a Tattoo. I will have to get pictures soon. I have stars starting on my shoulder and coming down to my chest. I have had a star added for everyone I know that has passed.
The larger stars are stronger bonds. The small stars are someone that have left a little something in my heart and I needed to honor them.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Amy, that tattoo of Zaide is phenomenal! It looks like a watercolor painting! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Dee (Aug 14, 2009)

I got this one because I'm irish, I loved the way it looked on paper, but i now think its a little plain. It's out of focus and even looks a bit crooked because of the way my leg dips there. lol It twines around with just that one heart.







This one I got because one of my grandmothers survived breast cancer. My other grandmother died from ovarian/uterine cancer, so I am going to get a similar one like this for womens cancer, maybe make a half sleeve eventually somehow. Depending if I can get someone to design one for me. I dont know why these are so blurry! It might have been with my old camera right before it pooped out on me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I am getting phoenixs paw prints on my for arm next month how bad does it hurt.

I am so stokes but scared to death at the same time. I see people all the time get them with no problem.


----------



## Dee (Aug 14, 2009)

It all depends on how high your tolerance is for pain and how sensitive the area is that you want it. The one on my leg stung a bit above the ankle, but other than that both of mine were easy to handle. I could have slept through the one on my arm. I did give birth to two children though, once you have been through that pain there isnt much you cant handle.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 14, 2009)

Dee i like your pink ribon tat, very nice


----------



## Dee (Aug 15, 2009)

thank you. i think im going to get my grandmothers name written in the ribbon or under the tattoo or something, same with the other grandmother when i get the other one.


----------



## xchr1stinax (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's what I have on my back. Originally, I had ideas of getting a dove, but my artist whipped this up for me and I loved it. I want to thicken the tail part a little bit so it looks less likea claw though. I also want to add a quotethat curvesaroundthe belly. Perhaps "Be your own source of happiness".


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 8, 2009)

My new ones.. they are even.. im just sitting weird..and yes I have clothes on, just a strapless jumpsuit,





And because this is all I really do..

Eat..Sleep...Derby..





This is the tattoo I am getting next weekend on my opposite bicep..the patron Saint of Derby..


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Here is the _*start*_ of my kitty's memorial piece. Zaide was adopted by us back in May of last year, he was 3 months old. He was adorable from the second I laid my eyes on him. He was a spunky little kitty who was very tiny for his age (about the size of an 8 wk old kitten), as was the rest of his litter..but we didn't think anything of it, no one did. As time went on, we noticed Zaide was not growing...even though he was about the size of a 12 week old kitty now, but the personality of a 7 month old kitty. I began photographing him with milk jugs, to monitor his size.
> 
> I don't want to get into discussion of how he died because he died in front of me a little while after I had gotten home from work and we had a bonding/play session. It was sudden and there was nothing I could do. This was October 1st of 2008, almost a year ago.
> 
> ...



That is great!!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 8, 2009)

Jeff...your bunny tattoos are so adorable!!

You said the outline/shading on my kitty tattoo was great, but did you see the finished tattoo a bit up there on this page ?


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 8, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> For those who don't remember.....This portrait is of my 7 month old dwarfed Persian mix kitten whom passed away unexpectedly on October 1st, 2008. I chose Tiger Lilies because I called Zaide "My little tiger", and thought Tiger Lilies could represent that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW... that is great!!  You have a very good artist/tattooist. Oh and thanks. I have a good tattooist here and he does great work as you can see. How long did it take to get yours done?? Both of mine took 3 hours EACH!! OUCH!! LOL 

Jeff


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Zaide's tattoo took about 8-9 hours, but I did 2 sessions .


----------



## Jeff_F (Sep 8, 2009)

That must have hurt!! WOW.. 8 hours!!


It's just great
Jeff :bunnydance:


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 28, 2009)

Johnny the Homicidal Maniac [by Jhonen Vasquez, the creator of Invader Zim]






My 1st Anniversary Tattoo - the original Air Force logo and hubby's name.





Hoping to get another soon. Haven't made a decision on design yet, though.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 29, 2009)

I am totally not showing where this is.. but let's just say.. when I land a certain way, and my tutu flies up.. it can be seen loud and proud..







I am gonna get our logo ..which I drew.. I just can't decide on a place for it yet..







Then I have this one....

My former besties fav phrase.. rather.. all she had to say for herself when she sat around and did nothing in the heat of battle..and her derby skate..






Here is where it's at on my arm..


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

I only have one that I got back in 04 when I was a boot. Marine Corps tat. I want another on my other arm and two on my chest. Two for sure will be related to my time in Iraq and in memory of some of the guys we lost. Third will probably have something to do with mocking death and putting the grim reaper in his place.


----------



## trailsend (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is mine. It was done from a picture of my rabbit Nibs, who passed away this spring. He was 10 1/2 years old. I got it done this summer in Michigan. I love it. The flowers are fireweed since he went to Alaska with me the first time I was able to go. And they mean a lot to me. 

Next up is a portrait of one of my Prairie dogs, and a lily for my mom. The Pd one will be my biggest one I'm sure. Nibs took 3 1/2 hours. I'm so addicted. This pic was taken a few days or soafter it was done,so it's still healing up.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 30, 2009)

Done yesterday.
Beezille is my nickname-who I am forever more. A secret to everyone but the ones who gave it to me 
And the heart is going to have something written above it in italian-thinking love lives on. 





Got this Oct 08' after I had my daughter. For my fiance. 





Also my daughter's name eventually-an idea im playing with





Then my cat, but ill change it up a bit, this was drawn a couple years ago


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 6, 2009)

An early Christmas pressie from a dear friend.. got it tonight from my fav ink guy..

The story behind it is when I am being facetious, I say things like "Yanno what cupcake.." or "Whatever Tatertot.."

So.. Cupcake and Tots..

Minutes after it was done.. (note my old team sticker in the background..i'm gonna have to do something about that..lol)






And later at IHOP after it had been cleaned up and lubed..


----------



## binkies (Dec 6, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the tater tots and cupcake! The story behind it is so clever.

I don't have any tatoos, but someday I might. Not out of the question, just not at the top of my list yet.


----------

